# Will I use more nutes going hydro?



## Kram (Sep 9, 2011)

Ill be setting up 2  4x4 ebb/flow trays.   Each tray will have a 1,000 watt HPS and 8 ladies in each tray.  The growing room environment is temperature and humidity controlled.

  Presently Im growing 16 plants in my own mixture of  coir/perlite_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_/bat guano and worm castings.  I use 12-15 gallons of water with nutes per week.  If Im filling a 50 gallon tank with nutes it seems to me  Ill using more nutes per crop.  The plan would be to mix a new tank weekly.

  The business side of me says I need to budget for each crop so feedback on nute quantities used for hydro versus soilless would be appreciated.

 Also is it reasonable to expect a higher yield going hydro.  Presently Ill turn 5 crops per 1,000 watt HPS, yielding about a pound per crop.  Would it be reasonable to expect higher yield going hydro?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 9, 2011)

In essence, yes. You turn more crops per year. Much faster veg time is the kicker. As far as yield per crop. That's in the hands of the grower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

Kram said:
			
		

> Ill be setting up 2  4x4 ebb/flow trays.   Each tray will have a 1,000 watt HPS and 8 ladies in each tray.  The growing room environment is temperature and humidity controlled.
> 
> Presently Im growing 16 plants in my own mixture of  coir/perlite/bat guano and worm castings.  I use 12-15 gallons of water with nutes per week.  If Im filling a 50 gallon tank with nutes it seems to me  Ill using more nutes per crop.  The plan would be to mix a new tank weekly.
> 
> ...



I do not believe that you can expect a higher yield with hydro.  I don't quite understand what you are saying in the last paragraph--are you saying that you expect 5 harvests a year?


----------



## akhockey (Sep 9, 2011)

I know Ill catch hell here for saying this, but i dont change out my nute solution very often at all. I just keep topping the rez off with tap water and keeping an eye on ppm and pH. When the ppm drop I add a little more nutes. I think I changed my 40 gallon rez twice my last run of 3 weeks vegging clones and 9-10 weeks flowering. i noticed absolutely NO difference in growth/ yield/ anything than when I changed it out every 2 weeks. I run GH nutes just micro and bloom.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 9, 2011)

I know that I have used alot more already than I did my last grow all together(in dirt)  and I'm still in the veg state. Running a drip system there planning to flower in DWC.


----------



## KaptainKush (Sep 10, 2011)

I have grown both ways and I prefer Hydro just because the roots can get bigger than they can i dirt IMO also i use 5 gallon buckets and they work wonders easy to move around for maintenance


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2011)

For what I am saving by not having to buy it, I do not worry about the cost of using a bit more nutes. Just my $0.02 :bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm kind of with pcduck on this.  Even if nutes run you a bit, it is still way cheaper than buying bud.

However, I just purchased GH Flora 3 part in gallon containers for $82 shipped--can't complain about that--it will last me for awhile.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow thats an awesome deal THG where did you find that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

E-Bay--one of my favorite places to shop.

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/380324488355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------

